# [SOLVED] gears of war keeps crashing



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

man gears of war keeps crashing. i can play for like 20 min than crash. its pissing me off i dont get y its doing it. i got a new PSU thinking it would fix it and it seemed good. first day it worked all day played for like 3-4 hrs and the next day its crashing left and right like it did whan i had a old PSU. 

is there any think any body can think off so this **** stops happening. i hate it.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Hi tcironlungs,
Firstly please try to refrain from swearing on TSF, as it's a family forum where some users may find it offensive.
Secondly could you please post your full system specs (Use everest from my signature - Click the summary tab).
Also post the temperature of your CPU and GPU when idle and when you've been in-game for about 20 mins (just before crash). 
You can use Everest for this also (Click the sensors icon).


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

OK sorry for the words 

ok system specs 

cpu is E5200 

video card MSI 8800gtx

motherboard biostar G31-m7 te

OCZ ddr2 800

PSU 650 its a dell Server Power Supplie

umm 2 hard drives sata 3.0

my cpu idle at 40 at game play 45to 48 C

my video card idle at 43c game play 50 to 54 C

OS win7 64bit

any thing else u need


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

game doesn't really crash it freezes. game freezes and than windows say the game stopped working.



COMPUTER is overclocked but its stable i can run stable test for 24 hrs no problems 

and its only gears of war that does it and the only game i really only play.

the e5200 is clock to 3.2ghz and i get 62 FPS in gears but at stuck speed it drops all the way down to 25-30 its really bad i mean it just jumps and laggy. my old P4 3.0ghz didnt even make the FPS jump around like that it was always right at 30FPS worked fine. and it never crashed i was running under XP at that time. but i really wanted to install win7 but u really need a duel core cpu for vista/win7 trust me i tried with my P4 but god FPS was around 15-20 really bad. so i got the 5200 its better but nothing to say WOW too u know. bc at stuck its slow lol, have to say its a good overclocker. stuck speed idles at 38 C 700mhz jump 2 c hotter. stuck full load 43 to 45 overclocked full load 45-48c

so y is gears freezing??????

is my card dying

of software 

i never ever got an BSOD with it overclocked just gears freezes goes to desktop


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Ok try doing a full reinstall of the game.
Make sure you use Revo (Download from my signature).


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

ok i just put a monster heatsink in my computer 

now with it being overclocked it idles at 37 C and full load 40-42C

and with reinstalling it, i tried that already, it still freezes 

but im going to go play it right now bc i just put that monster heatsink in it so we see what happens now


does it have something to do with the PSU

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps600/en/SM/techov0.htm#wp1060771

and its not an DELL XPS 600 ONLY THE PSU is.


and i tired to install your Everest Home Edtion but i get this Windows requires a digitally signed driver


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Do you have the latest drivers for your video card? (Use Nvidia drivers link).
Also try using a different power supply in your PC and see if it still crashes.
I don't think that Dell server PSU is a very good one.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

i dont know even with my corsair 650 watt did the same thing. 

but it didnt freeze not one time and i played like 3-4 hrs, just know playing

so maybe its the CPU, maybe my motherboard is not reading the temp right

or i just got lucky i dont know 

the drivers are up to date ever thing is up to date. 

BUT if my CPU was getting to hot playing that game wouldnt it BSOD NA i think i got lucky bc no other game ever freezed on and the new heatsink just made it 3-5c cooler. 

but we see ill play some more later just to see if it freezes again


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*



floop12444 said:


> I don't think that Dell server PSU is a very good one.


man i open it up right. it looks crazy inside i think its a very well build PSU, from other i opened up. but i dont know to much about them. 

i just wanted u to see if its putting out the right amount of amps to my card 

that dell xps 600 use too power 2 7800gtx and a old P D 3.0ghz and 4 sticks of ddr2667 ram and alot more.

my computer is just an matx and one 8800gtx and 2 sticks of ram not to much for it to have to power


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Ok so if this is the only game it happens for then it must be a problem with the game itself.
Have you tried running in compatability mode for XP SP3 and running as administrator?


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Hmmmm see thats smart i have not thought of that yet na i havent tried running it as administrator or running in compatability mode for XP SP3. if it does freeze again ill try that 

thanks for all your help so far good man thanks again


ill try administrator first but Q: for you if i run it as comparability mode for XP the game itself cant run in DX10 anymore right????


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

No it can't but I don't think you will notice the difference.
See how it looks and find out.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

YEA it froze o O


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

YEA under anything it still freezes. like i said i got lucky

here look 

and whats up with temp 1 and 2. 127 C WOW!!!

im going to play again and see how hot the cores get and take a pic of that


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

in game CPU never gets hotter than 38C 

and even full load never hotter than 40c Thermal Paste is working like it should took it a min.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

man it just keeps freezing im going to cry


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

How hot do those temps 1 & 2 say when your computer is idle?


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

127C they say at 127c they never move. i think/i know thats wrong 

if something was running at 127c computer would not work.

WHATS temp 1 & 2 for ??????????


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

MAYBE my card is shorting out????? i d k thou, if that was the case would it work at all than. its a great card it still play all the game today at full graphics and dont fell like buying a new one if its still good.

AND i thought of something when i first got the card i had to use the molex Adapter bc at the time my PSU didnt have an PCIe 6 pin connector, could that have something to do with it????????? maybe it just doesn't like the 6 pin PCIe connector. why i say this is bc the molex Adapter that came with the card only has 2 - 12v wires going in the card and 3 ground wires going in the card. the PCI e 6 pin connector has 3 - 12v and 3 ground wires going in the card. just a thought.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

127c? I don't think those temps are right..maybe. Do you dust your computer, not dusting it after a while will lead to those insane types of temperatures.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

yea i know there not right. and my computer stays clean lol i clean it ever 4 weeks i hate to see dust in my PC


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

O yea just wanted to say i just got mass effect 2 and its doing the same thing freezing like gears is. so its not just gears any more.

windows say game has stopped working 

toooooo desk top boooooooo

yea i can play it for 4 hrs sometimes or only 20 or so min's


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*



tcironlungs said:


> AND i thought of something when i first got the card i had to use the molex Adapter bc at the time my PSU didnt have an PCIe 6 pin connector, could that have something to do with it????????? maybe it just doesn't like the 6 pin PCIe connector. why i say this is bc the molex Adapter that came with the card only has 2 - 12v wires going in the card and 3 ground wires going in the card. the PCI e 6 pin connector has 3 - 12v and 3 ground wires going in the card. just a thought.


THE OLD PSU was only a 30$ 585 watt PSU but it work for about a year. 

never ever had any problems 

now i do almost thinking about going duel PSU lol

bc even my corsair 650watt it did the same thing and now with this dell XPS 650 watt.


BUT yea im thinking its hardware problems.

POWER it needs POWER lol

i dont know but maybe it has something to do with that molex Adapter just cant see how that can be/make a differences


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

At 11.71v and 4.73v those voltages are low with the card idle when that card ramps up they'll drop lower, the 8800GTX draws over double the power of a 7850GT, if your using molex to PCIe 6 pin adapters your under powering it to start with.

What happened to the 650 corsair supply?


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Hello,

I have gears of war for the pc too and used to have this problem.

Try downloading and installing this patch, it fixed the crashing for me: http://www.filefront.com/9747179/Gears-of-War-Patch-1-Revised/

Also dont try starting the game using the play button on the autorun from the cd or it crashes a few minutes in for some reason. Instead go to start, then games, and right click the gears of war shortcut there, then click pin to start menu, and use that shortcut to start the game.

Unsure about the mass effect 2 problem though as never had that game and couldnt find a patch for it atm although apparently there is one in development.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

i still have the corsair PSU. Y? should i just go ahead and use it. 

and the molex Adapter thats what i use to power the card when i first got the card bc my OLD PSU didnt have a 6 pin PCI connector. and i used the molex Adapter for about a year. before i got the corsair than i used the 6 pin but thats when i started to get problems with game freezing. 

so i shouldn't order a molex Adapter for my card than. 

man i have a bad problem with putting things in trash when i dont think im ever going to use it again.

BC one day u may just need it lol


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*



wrench97 said:


> At 11.71v and 4.73v those voltages are low with the card idle when that card ramps up they'll drop lower, the 8800GTX draws over double the power of a 7850GT, if your using molex to PCIe 6 pin adapters your under powering it to start with.


really them voltages are low 

than maybe its my cpu than making it freeze bc those are the voltages for the CPU right.

BUT i can run stable test for 24 hrs never a problem should i try putting more power to the CPU 

its a cheap mobo but i hear it one of the best overcolckers for under 50$ but any ways its still just a g31 and i would have to yes it is bc it runs very stable

so i have the 5%/10%/15% increase bs in there for the voltage to the CPU 

IM using only using the 5% increase for a 700mhz jump.

to me 5% increase sounds like a lot bc when overclocking u should only go up .1 volt at a time 

maybe thats Y the corsair did the same thing 

what u think should i go ahead and try a 10% increase


when it come to the voltages what am trying to be around????
bc u say the 11.71v and 4.73v are low.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

The Spec is +/- 5% so for the 12v 11.4v to 12.6v but we see video card issues below 11.7v, the 5v 4.75v - 5.25v the 3.3v 3.135v -3.45v it not a setting you can change the power supply is not putting out what it should.

The 6 pin cable from the PSU should always be used, if the PSU does not have a 6pin connector then it's probably too small for the video card, toss the adapter.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

this is at stuck speeds


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

See what Readings Sensor View Pro gives you> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33

Run a game in windowed mode so you can read the voltages will the system is loaded.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

i just now tried it it cant find the voltages for my board


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Try it with speed fan then.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

IM just going to build that corsair in the case 

BC them voltages are low 

ever thing is under what it suppost to be. so im going to try to install it. im going to have to do some cutting and the good staff lol so its going to be a min. im not going to do it today but i get it done and than we see from there. thx for your help 

and about the volts i already took a pic of that they dont really move the 3.3v idle 3.22 in game 3.26 
the other one is the 5v idea 4.71 and in game 4.76 they only move about .05 volts.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

How about the 12v that's what the video card runs on?

You could hook up the corsair supply and place it next to the case to test.


----------



## dwC0oL (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

gears of war for pc is known to be buggy, i dont really think there is a fix for it.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

i never ever had a problem with gears tell i upgraded to a duel core and PSU's

here a pic on the corsair PSU

not much has changed 

im going to go ahead and play see what happens 

and i tried 10% on the CPU i get BSOD so ill stay at 5%

do u know of a good stable test software ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Out of curiosity try setting the CPU affinity for the game to only run one one core and see if it still crashes> http://www.addictivetips.com/window...cessor-affinity-to-an-application-in-windows/


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

yea it crashed. ill try the 1 core thing


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

nop didnt work crashed


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

im running my stable test again to see if any thing happens. but i did this already and found no problems 

maybe my card is just not working like it should and the dell PSU i could atlist play for over 2 hrs with the corsair i cant even play 30mins

im going to let it run for an hr and see but this really sucks i dont have money for a 200$ card

here a pic on ever thing under 100% its crazy i can still use my computer like it doing nothing its fast for being at full load


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

Maybe you can swap the card into a friends PC and see how it runs?


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

yea maybe i can do that. well i run the test for over an hr no problems. so its not the cpu.

maybe its my card maybe it dont work under win 7 what u think


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

I run one with win 7 both 32 and 64.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

u know of a good remove tool. so i can reinstall the nvidia drivers

u do hmmm than it cant be that than. it has to be something. i never had problems tell i upgraded my cpu and PSU.

i believe the card is fine. its only a year old


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

yea i just want ahead and played mass effect 2 for a little no problems. see i dont get it. its really only gears 2 that does it

man i just got on gears 2 and it crashed in 2 min.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

i JUST did a full reinstall with my new DVD drive i got and it worked for an HR, and im tired so i close the game out, not the game crashing so maybe its fixed or i just got lucky who knows. but we see again tomorrow. thanks for all your help so far. 

i kinda feel bad i cut the DELL PUS all out and there was nothing wrong with it. well maybe there was bc my 3.3v is at 3.21 not 3.3 but i dont know i still feel like it was still good.
but anyways thx again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

See what happens today.


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

well i think its fixed, never crashed again.

u know its the 3rd time i reinstalled but the 3ed time was with a new DVD drive. 

man computers really sometimes u just dont know. 

PS watch tomorrow it crashes LOL but yea thanks ever one for your help 

IF any one has a problem with gears try using a different DVD.

u know what now thinking about it i had a problem just like this with my other computer. i installed windows XP but it always seemed to go to 8888 in like a week or so. than one day i tried to install vista and i couldnt install it all. something said cant read from disc or drive was not working something like that, it was a good min ago. but than i was like what?!?!, so i installed XP again ( not running like it should but installed 100% ). than i tryed to burn a cd and XP said error. and it was a burner. so i got me a new one and installed xp again worked faster than ever and than vista installed just fine so yea JUST a story for ya guys. maybe it can help some one out one day bc sometimes its what u think its couldnt be ever. A ****ty drive lol 

thanks again guys


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

ALRIGHT guys ITs for sure fixed i can play for ever never freezes/crashes so im good YEY for me. thanks guys for the help


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad to see the problem fixed. Can you please mark the thread as solved in the Thread Tools at the top?


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

i thought i did ooops

yea i was right, it is marked as solved


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: gears of war keeps crashing*

MAN it frozzes again anyaboy thing i should reinstallwindoes ?????


----------

